# Homemade string stretcher/ twister



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

That's lookin pretty sweet!
If you haven't already I would consider putting a set screw in the blue part. (excuse me if I miss understood the complexities of the design)
The set screw would:
1) Hold the pin vertical while you are laying out the fibers 
2) Hold the shaft firm so while you are laying out the fibers it doesn't compress the spring.
3) keep it from rotating after you have put in the twists


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you, I have thought about that for sure and need to, I've yet to use it and just finished it today, I also am suspect of the spring as to whether I can get 300lbs or more out of it. It's definitely a prototype in its current state and I'm sure it'll get modified as I go.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Looks good to me, Keep it up. They are a never ending work in progress.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Desert archer x (Apr 28, 2015)

Looks cool i have been thinking about building a jig to when your done like to hear how it went so when i do mine i might steal some good ideas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

Will do, gonna start ordering string soon so hopefully New Year's Eve I can start building some strings, my boys have a kids bear long bow with a nylon string that I plan on building some string for for practice, they will be short so it oughta be a good test subject


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

Good job,the only difference between yours and mine is i welded the handle on the nut behind the spring and as Bow bender suggested i drilled and taped two places on the horizontal part in your blue area.Congrats again on a fine product!!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Jramey said:


> Thank you, I have thought about that for sure and need to, I've yet to use it and just finished it today, I also am suspect of the spring as to whether I can get 300lbs or more out of it. It's definitely a prototype in its current state and I'm sure it'll get modified as I go.


A small block Chevy valve spring works great. I have built several jigs using this spring and have a cable stretching out at this very moment on one of them. At coil bind the valve spring is around 300# of tension. I have built a ton of strings using this type of spring and they stretch out perfectly. Any auto parts store or salvage yard can get you one for around $5.00.

Automan


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

automan26 said:


> A small block Chevy valve spring works great. I have built several jigs using this spring and have a cable stretching out at this very moment on one of them. At coil bind the valve spring is around 300# of tension. I have built a ton of strings using this type of spring and they stretch out perfectly. Any auto parts store or salvage yard can get you one for around $5.00.
> 
> Automan


 thank you auto man, I will be doing that


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i use the valve spring as well,find a machine shop that works on motors and they would perhaps give you one.that`s how i got mine.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is an example of a jig I use that incorporates the Chevy valve spring. I just finished using it to build one of the best set of threads I have ever built. Usually the strings built on this jig settle in after about 15 shots. As far as I am concerned it is the perfect spring for a DIY string jig.

Automan


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

automan26 said:


> Here is an example of a jig I use that incorporates the Chevy valve spring. I just finished using it to build one of the best set of threads I have ever built. Usually the strings built on this jig settle in after about 15 shots. As far as I am concerned it is the perfect spring for a DIY string jig.
> 
> Automan


 what I think I like about the idea of the valve spring is you won't have to tighten the spring down as far , one question though is what's the i.d. Of the valve spring ? I'm using a 3/4 bolt


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I checked the ID of the Chevy valve spring and it is about .780" which makes it only about .005" larger than your bolt. It still may work. However, I know of guys who have used springs from an older Dodge V-8 and those springs worked fine. The Dodge springs are bigger than the Chevy springs and probably have a larger ID as well. I used the Chevy springs because I am a high school auto shop teacher and I literally have a bucket full of the Chevy springs stashed away in my shop. If you can find an automotive machine shop they will probably be able to help you with what you need. Usually these guys have lots of old parts laying around.

Automan


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks automan, got my Unistrut bolted to my workbench and . Gonna take the stretcher back to work to modify it and hopefully get a valve spring. Have my string material already ordered so hopefully next weekend I can try it out


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

Well I officially built my first string today on my homemade jig. My boys have a little Bear kids long bow that has a nylon string on it so I figured heck this would be a great first string to make. 

One thing I did notice quick was it had big end loops so tag serving took along time and point two I learned was I'm going to need a stiffer string (sbc valve spring here I come)

Well without further ado here is my work


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

More


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

More


----------



## Jramey (Nov 11, 2015)

More


All in all it was an epic experience and I know I rushed it and will take my time from here on out. My oldest boys diamond atomic is gonna be next but first I have to build me a bow vise


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Right on, look is good. Building strings is next on my archery agenda.


----------



## Telldor (Oct 12, 2020)

Awesome


----------

